# Solved: mysql xampp Cannot connect: invalid settings.



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

I have installed xampp on a windows 7 machine. I have left the "root" password as the default which is not defined. However, when I try to open mysql from the xampp control page I get "Cannot connect: invalid settings." All of the services are up and running. I have searched the web for this problem it seems to be very common with the same fix that dosent work1



> Go inside your phpMyAdmin directory inside XAMPP installation folder. There will be a file called config.inc.php, inside that file, there will be a
> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] =
> you must make sure that this field has your mysql root password (the one that you set).


I have been through a mysql tutorial on lynda.com, and in the tutorial every thing is done from the mysql command prompt and everythings great, everything works fine! but not from the xampp control page.

Im lost and need help

Please comment!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you tried configuring a root password for MySQL?

Peace...


----------

